# Pond liner



## KeithRB (Sep 25, 2015)

I have a waterfall going into a lined small pond down a short stream to a larger pond where my bridge will cross it. I am using a pond liner and was wondering about any tips on how to get all the wrinkles out.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

No way to get them all out. Cover with gravel.


----------



## KeithRB (Sep 25, 2015)

I was afraid of that. I had a pretty successful wet dry run over the weekend, so I think I am good to go.


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

*Pond Liner*

Hello Keith,
Yes there is a way to do this. We used have a 4,000 gallon pond, kidney shaped with plant ledges on the sides. I think through the centreline the pond was 24 feet long and 38" deep at middle of the bottom slope. 
The liner was EPDM and what I did was purchase an over sized sheet for the liner and cut the liner to fit using duct tape to hold it together with a four inch overlap. I then rolled the whole lot up and took it to a local rubber contractor and had all the joints vulcanized. I also used a 2 inch thick Styrofoam between the liner and the clay sides and bottom.
The liner was in service for sixteen years with no issues at all. When I closed the pond I had several people willing to buy it from me. The pond was located in central Alberta and every winter when I shut it down I framed over it with 2x4's and a large tarpaulin. The snow covering acted as an insulator and throughout the winters when ever I took a peak there was never ice on it. The nine koi in the pond did very well and grew to over 26 inch with several attempts at mating.
BTW the reason we decided to close the pond was to allow us more flexibility for traveling.
We certainly miss the pond and I'm sure you will get great enjoyment and satisfaction from yours.
All the best.
Cheers.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The bottom looks like it is covered with rock?


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello Mike, The side ledge has some rocks on it, but the only rocks on the bottom would be the ones I dropped over the edge. The lily plant boxes are sitting on the bottom and we were both surprised that after cutting them down in the fall they were up on the surface again in the spring and in full leaf before the other plants could recover from the winter. When excited the koi used to make a real mess of the lily's and they would end up in a big bunch in the middle of the pond.
The bottom was actually sloped about six inches from end to end with the deep end just in front of the strainer box.
The circulation pump was 500 gpm pumping through a 75 Gal. bio filter.
As I previously mentioned we really miss the pond.
I think you should be able to see the ledge in this picture.








Cheers.


----------



## KeithRB (Sep 25, 2015)

Wow, Mine will be nothing like that scale. See my new thread so I can update on the progress.


----------



## Luci8478 (May 14, 2020)

*.*

I think you should lay stones on top of this, or some kind of slab. Everything will be fine if there are suitable tools at hand, for example, like cordless roofing nailer .


----------



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

Check out rock on a roll great stuff https://www.rock-on-a-roll.com/


----------



## camilahenry (Oct 29, 2020)

@*harvey *
this look so pretty cool, could you please tell me what leaves are they? I like the purple flowers as well, al though I could not recognize them lol. I have the similar but they are not natural i ordered plastic flowers through "" to give an amazing and unique look.


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

When i was a tile setter
and had to put in a liner for a shower pan or custom bath tub, we would make folds in the liner in the corners or if on a curved wall strategically placed folds an equal distance apart.
On the bottom we pored and "screeded" a minimum of 3 to 2 inches of mortar bed that was leveled to gentle slope to the drain fixture. this allowed for a smooth surface for laying the tile or stone work. 3M makes a liner adhesive that helps the folds adhere to themselves. Another product used for this was a wide rubberized sealing tape that would be placed over the folds.
(Same stuff that is marketed these days as "Flexseal" or "Flextape" )


----------



## garciacarlos (Jan 19, 2021)

KeithRB said:


> I have a waterfall going into a lined small pond down a short stream to a larger pond where my bridge will cross it. I am using a pond liner and was wondering about any tips on how to get all the wrinkles out.


hello 🙋‍♂️ ,have you heard about the hdrpe pond liner? this is a great option! take a look at pondlinerusa.com. Have a great day❗


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I can't see it from the USA! Do I need binoculars?

spam


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

It's not really necessary to remove all of the wrinkles. You can place flat rocks on them, or just wait until mother nature helps conceal them, but they are not that visible at all.


----------

